# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  #20903 nikous,Ζεφυρι

## marius

Νεος Κομβος στο Ζεφυρι διπλα στον Loukas.
Για αρχη 1ο λινκ με τον gfan και ενα ΑΡ με ssid awmn-20903
Αργοτερα θα μπει και ενα awmn-freespot και ακομα ενα ΒΒ.
Βλεποντας και κανοντας!!!
Ο εξοπλισμος ειναι ,RB 433,60αρι πιατο προς gfan και μια ομνι 8αρα.

----------


## Convict

Κάνοντας κάνοντας  ::

----------


## tsatasos

Ωραίος, καλορίζικος  ::

----------


## marius

Νεο λινκ με iLuSioN (#8715).

----------


## marius

Το λινκ με iLuSioN δεν υπαρχει πλεον εδω και καιρο,και την θεση του πηρε η διασυνδεση
με τον str1der απο εκαλη.Ετσι εκλεισε ο κυκλος που ηταν ανοιχτος εδω και χρονια.
Θα πρεπει ομως ο gfan να ριξει μια ματια στον ρουτερ 155 ο οποιος κολαει καθε 2 με 3 μερες.

----------

